# Campaign Guide? Schedule question



## EugeneZ (May 3, 2009)

Hi, I recently subscribed to the 4e version of War of the Burning Sky and my group and I are very excited to get started! This looks like it may just be the best Adventure Path I've seen yet.

You schedule says the campaign guide is coming out in April. It's May 3rd, so it seems like you're already behind schedule! The 3e Campaign Guide has filled me in nicely, however, so I suppose I'm more concerned about whether this will become habit. Do adventures normally run late? Magazine style, where the April issue will probably arrive in my mailbox in, eh, a week or two? Or is it, just, anyone's guess and I'll have to simply sit tight while it gets cooked up?

Just trying to figure what to expect, timing wise. And of course looking forward to the first adventure.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2009)

EugeneZ said:


> Hi, I recently subscribed to the 4e version of War of the Burning Sky and my group and I are very excited to get started! This looks like it may just be the best Adventure Path I've seen yet.
> 
> You schedule says the campaign guide is coming out in April. It's May 3rd, so it seems like you're already behind schedule! The 3e Campaign Guide has filled me in nicely, however, so I suppose I'm more concerned about whether this will become habit. Do adventures normally run late? Magazine style, where the April issue will probably arrive in my mailbox in, eh, a week or two? Or is it, just, anyone's guess and I'll have to simply sit tight while it gets cooked up?
> 
> Just trying to figure what to expect, timing wise. And of course looking forward to the first adventure.




The dates are pretty much estimates, but you should expect them to get more accurate as we get a firmer handle on what to expect and predict.  The CG just finished editing, so it'll go into layout and then appear.  The first adventure is also in editing right now.


----------



## EugeneZ (May 4, 2009)

Thanks, that's basically what I wanted to know.


----------



## brightgoat (May 12, 2009)

Any update on when this will be ready?  Also I'm wondering if there is any chance of the 1st adventure being ready by the 26th?  I'm starting a WOTBS campaign that day, and I'm wondering if I should prep a one-off quick warm up adventure instead.


----------



## EugeneZ (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, I'm starting around the same time. I'm already prepping some pre-first adventure material based on the 3e campaign guide. I'm hoping to make something simple to underline the rising tensions in Gate Pass. Battle with a desperate gang of thieves the party is ordered to put down, anyone?


----------



## Morrus (May 12, 2009)

The Campaign Guide is available.


----------



## RedBeardJim (May 13, 2009)

Morrus said:


> The Campaign Guide is available.




And it is *awesome*. I really want to run this now.


----------



## brightgoat (May 13, 2009)

Awesome!!!  Read through it and I'm very impressed.  The Prologue really brings me into the story and helps solidify the background.  

Do you think sharing the prologue with the players would spoil anything?  I think it may help get them into the world a bit.  I'm not sure what is in the forthcoming adventures, so it's hard to judge whether there are big spoilers in the prologue, or if it's sufficiently vague.


----------



## Marius Delphus (May 13, 2009)

I'd venture to say that there are several mild spoilers. For example (and IMO):


 At least one of the characters who takes the stage in the November section should be completely unknown to the players before adventure six.


In the November section, at least two characters whose POV we get ruminate meaningfully on other characters, and topics, that should be the subject of gradual reveals to the players.
 

 The second character whose POV we get in the December section reveals clues about how the heroes ought to approach a couple of encounters in adventure one.
 
That said, I don't think there are any *major* spoilers, and so if you're sure your players can keep a few tidbits of OOC knowledge from their characters, go right ahead.


----------

